# Power Steering powered plow



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

Just an update to all the Nay-sayers. My Fisher MM2 setup that I converted to run off of my power-steering pump on my 1998 Chevy K1500, is still working strong. I have not had a wrench on this unit since the install in 2008. The power-steering pump is the original equipment factory pump that came on the truck in 1998. The only issue I have had with this plow has been the lighting pins on the Fisher Plug have corroded and need occasional cleaning. I also blew a hose on one of the rams when I hit a curb too hard. Otherwise this setup has been bullet-proof at a cost of under $50.00.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pictures? Video?


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pics*

I posted the original installations photos and info on this site years ago. Search old posts for Power Steering pump.
Follow this link for photos:
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/dsmorol2/1998 Chevy K1500 Plow/


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Add a crossover relief valve between the angle cylinders and it will take care of blowing hoses when you hit curbs.


----------



## twmiller68 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Cross over relief valve*

Great job. Not many people think about this.

You are lucky you only blew a hose. I had a similar situation only I cracked the housing on the 7-way control valve.

How/ where did you pipe in the relief valve?

Todd


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't put a relief valve in, but I think there is one built into the 7-way valve.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to ask, for myself, and possibly the guys with questions?

Why would you run the plow off the power steering?


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

Why not? The pump is already installed. Besides that it is almost impossible to mount a pulley driven Fisher pump on a late model GM truck. All I had to do was buy a power steering line from NAPA, cut it in half and have them swedge on 2 fittings and I was up and running.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

UpstateNYer;1718101 said:


> Why not? The pump is already installed. Besides that it is almost impossible to mount a pulley driven Fisher pump on a late model GM truck. All I had to do was buy a power steering line from NAPA, cut it in half and have them swedge on 2 fittings and I was up and running.


I've just never heard of it...that's why I'm asking.


----------



## UpstateNYer (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess the real reason I did it is that I'm always looking to re-invent the wheel, and I'm on a limited budget. I had the truck, so I picked up the plow and running gear for $300. Another $100 for misc parts and a factory wiring harness, and I wa in business. I use it mainly for my personal driveway, which is better than 400 ft. Long and a few small jobs. I thought it was kind of a cool concept, so I gave it a try and it has worked out so well for me, I thought I would share with others. A loit of professionals on this site said it couldn't be done and that I'd be better off spending $6000.00 dollars on a new HD.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We used power steering pumps for years, good for you to make the system fit your budget. Dodge used to sell trucks with plows on them hydraulically run with a power steering pump. We did blow out a fair number of hydro turn cylinders though. The comment of adding a crossover relief is an excellent comment, one I encourage you to implement. As I recall the three main issues we had were, belt slippage, lack of enough pressure to lift the blade in heavy snow conditions, and the crossover relief at the valves breaking due to poor machining.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ our old dodge/Meyer set ups with the belt driven pumps worked great, fast up and side to side,
but they are known for blowing out the end of the valve body that held the relief valve.

I still have the set-up stored in the barn.


----------

